# help in unisex names



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

Hubby and I was thinking of a naming the little one. I know it's a girl by chatting to nwoodrow and many others thinks (knows) it's a girl but what happens if it turns out to be a boy! So I need an unisex name just in case 

So hubby thought of pearl-spencer haha any other suggestions will be helpful


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Do you want people names? How about Bailey, Avery (especially good for a bird!), Hadley, Kieran (this was the name of one of my baby birds who died), Casey, Frankie, Charlie, Jojo?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i think unsiex names are awesome but hun theres no posibility to it being a boy, so some unisex names that i like are falks, pheonix, any of the candy bar names, speckles, dot. just to name a few.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

I was thinking keaka but nah. anybody else got any ideas in birdie names please  Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you thought about names with meanings, i named My Pearl Hen Nyx, cause Nyx is the goddess of night, and her Mate Erebus is the God of Shadows, My 6 week old Chick its name is Piccolo which is italian for little one.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a look on their native country for names also native american too but nothing took my fancy only this one nishca


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i think thats a very cute name, and very unique


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tweety, polly, i like flower for a pearl


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

this is meta that means a pearl


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thats kewl too. i love it


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

It's shendi or meta. whitch one do your prefere


----------

